# Barons Pale Ale



## spog (4/5/07)

g,day all.
in last weeks weekend australian newspaper i saw an advert for barons pale ale.
i am heading east over the xmas break and thought while over that way i will try it(a very very poor selection in bottle shops here) as well as stopping at places like woodend,bright,beechworth,boorhaman,and another close by but for the life of me i cannot recall the name,as well as visiting the wig and pen.(i was in canberra late last year and ran out of time ((poor planning)) to visit. ...cheers...spog...


----------



## Aviary (5/5/07)

Hey Spog, 

Baron's is mostly a Sydney beer and I've seen it on tap at a couple of places in the City and Newtown. I don't know how available it is outside of Sydney but I understand that there's a fair bit of money behind the Baron's operation so they could go national. 

David.


----------



## beerguide (15/5/07)

Aviary said:


> Baron's is mostly a Sydney beer and I've seen it on tap at a couple of places in the City and Newtown. I don't know how available it is outside of Sydney but I understand that there's a fair bit of money behind the Baron's operation so they could go national.



Baron's has been available outside of Sydney for quite some time now. As well as the Pale Ale they have a new Lager too. The lager is quite nice, but still not as nice as their Black Wattle Seed in my opinion.
http://www.baronsbrewing.com/brands/index.jsp


----------



## mikem108 (15/5/07)

Kemmeny's has the whole range at 11.99/ six pack if you're in Sydney headed for Bondi


----------



## jayse (16/5/07)

Hey Spog,

Can't get barons but I'll be coming over to Pt lincoln on the 9th of June for a gig with a band if your up for catching up for a couple sherbets with a fellow brewer. :chug: :chug: 


Cheers
Jayse


----------



## spog (16/5/07)

your on :beerbang: .cheers..spog..
might be able to convince dicko to join in..


----------



## matti (10/5/08)

Blackheath golf club got it on tap ATM...
Stayed there for 5 days flogging a little white ball.
At the 19th hole I altered between the Barons Pale Ale and Maltshovels JS Porter.
Barons Pale Ale is a nice quaffer for a home brewers palate.
The JS porter is much lighter then the average Porter and goes down easily as well.
Cheers

Drinking the my Pommy Dark Ale at the mo' ,bottled 11 April.
Going to be a nice one in another 3-4 week.


----------



## MCT (10/5/08)

They have on tap at my local, and the coasters around the place advertised the Baron's Pale, Lager and ESB! Anyone ever seen or tried the ESB?

Edit: Lager, not Pilsner.


----------



## kabooby (10/5/08)

Hey MCT,

Where in Campbelltown is the Barons on tap

kabooby


----------



## mje1980 (11/5/08)

Don't shoot me but im not a big fan. I mean, its nice, but a bit plain i think. Probably a good craft beer to convert swill drinkers, but i wasn't overly impressed. I tried a matilda bay Bo pils after a barons, and i found it much better. 

They have it at towradgi beach hotel ( nice pub, especially if you have kids )


----------



## MCT (11/5/08)

kabooby said:


> Hey MCT,
> 
> Where in Campbelltown is the Barons on tap
> 
> kabooby



Not in Campbelltown, but at the Camden Hotel (Old Molly McGuires). They only have the Pale, altough if we keep houding them they might get the rest!


----------



## ozpowell (11/5/08)

Baron's Pale Ale, Lager and Wattle Seed Ale are available at Dan Murphy's here on the Gold Coast (the one at the old Lone Star Tavern).


----------



## kabooby (11/5/08)

MCT said:


> Not in Campbelltown, but at the Camden Hotel (Old Molly McGuires). They only have the Pale, altough if we keep houding them they might get the rest!



Nice one,

Last time I was at Camden hotel they had Beez neez and Blue tongue  

Kabooby


----------



## benny_bjc (15/5/08)

Anyone got a clone recipe of Barons Pale Ale using kit ingredients?

thanks


----------



## O'Henry (3/9/09)

Can anyone tell me if this beer gives a good show of the hops used? I haven't had many beers with either Nelson Sauvin or Pacific Hallertau and was curious as to the flavours. Something about tasting them and reading about them is different. I wonder why that is...


----------



## DKS (3/9/09)

MCT said:


> They have on tap at my local, and the coasters around the place advertised the Baron's Pale, Lager and ESB! Anyone ever seen or tried the ESB?
> 
> Edit: Lager, not Pilsner.



Not on tap, but tried out of bottle from 1st choice some weeks ago. Rate Pale better than ESB . Lager is very ordinary IMHO Still its better than megaslops. I could happily drink either the Pale or ESB but prefer the pale and would like to have a go fron tap. :icon_cheers: 
Daz


----------



## Bizier (3/9/09)

I think that the Pale and Lager are not really aimed at the super craft beer savvy.. But I think that both the ESB and the Wattle are fantastic drops.

The ESB is nearly the only beer I ever buy a whole case of over the last couple of years (maybe coopers longnecks for bottles).


----------



## rude (3/9/09)

Had a ESB & thought it was fantastic so next week bought a carton it didnt taste the same.
At first I just loved the hop hit.
Then after buying the carton the carramel was a bit overpowering.
Now with 5 left but over 2 weeks I poor it into a glass & really enjoy it.
Being a piss head probably tried to quaff this one too much at first so thought the pale ale is for me, nice but not really what I was after, nice change from meggaswill.
Had a go at the lager about the same rating as the pale.
Must try the wattle.
my 2c worth wich is 1c but I love the single stubbie price so will keep trying


----------



## Bizier (4/9/09)

rude said:


> I love the single stubbie price so will keep trying



The bottle shop near me in Marrickville (Victoria Rd) has mixed Barons 6 packs for $12 or so, and you get some other wares of theirs as well. I did it once to re-try the pale and wit a week or so ago. I will stick with my support of the ESB.


----------

